# Oxalic acid vaporizer



## RowdyFreeman (Apr 24, 2014)

Is anyone using this treatment and having success? If so any recommendations on a vaporizer and the best way to use it? I've been looking at the VARROX-vaporizer for $160.


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

Larry (username snl) on this site sells a vaporizer that is delivered for $131 and change. I bought one and it works well. Not sure how many mites I have left, but I sure killed a bunch.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi Rowdy,
Thanks for your purchase. Search BS for tons of information on how to use it and also go to OxaVap.com for a video and additional information.

Larry


----------



## RichardsonTX (Jul 3, 2011)

My wife bought me one of these for Christmas (she's tired of me wining about my hives dying). What's the best source for oxalic acid?


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

You can get OA at Ace hardware where it is known as wood bleach under the brand name Savogran. You can also purchase it on EBay and Amazon.


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

I used the Varrox vaporizer this fall and it works great.

I bought the Savogran OA at Ace Hardware for around $10.00 and that container will last a while. It's a mite killer.


----------



## RichardsonTX (Jul 3, 2011)

snl, Thanks!


----------



## red (Jan 15, 2013)

I bought the same brand of OA at a local hardware store for seven dollars and some change. The tub will treat 50 hives three times each.


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

Rowdy - Bought mine this year from snl (Larry), already treated 43 hives and all are doing great. Mite fall has been pretty quick and very pleasant. Just make sure you load up your smoker and set it atop the hives so you can watch the wind direction and stay away from any vapor escaping the hives. Better yet you can get a respirator rated for organic acids. Watch the video on snl's website for the specifics on the respirator. It's really all common sense stuff. 

Enjoy killing those mites. Kill them now before they turn your hives into death zones.


----------



## babybee (Mar 23, 2012)

I am not sure if many in the commercial beekeeping/ pollination forum can help here. I bought two of the vaporizers that someone advertises in the bee journal. Tried it once in one yard as a test and saw basically no mite drop. These devises cost like 3 grand each plus you need a generator and an air compressor. Really neat machines but still as fast as they were they took way to long for my 7000 plus hives.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

babybee said:


> Really neat machines but still as fast as they were they took way too long for my 7000 plus hives.


How long per hive/pallet did it take?


----------



## VardO (Feb 16, 2016)

12 Volt Oxalic acid vaporizer ( 40 $ )

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-12-volt-.../321765516803?


----------

